# Bad bad luck



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

We have been motorcaravaning for 15 yrs and we love it, my wife is only happy when she is in the motor caravan and so am I. Sadly she became ill early last year and this deprived us from touring for about a year.

Her health started to improve and in December last year we decided to tour Portugal which is only 4 hours drive from Gibraltar where we live. We were so happy to resume touring again and enroute we stopped at a Spanish super market and loaded the mc especially our favourite Rioja wine.

We arrived at a campsite in Tavira and had a lovely day there but overnight I became ill with prostitis (infection of the prostate) I had no symptoms or signs it just developed over-night. I became so ill that I was taken to Faro hospital by ambulance.

I was in hospital for 10 days and treated very professionally by all the staff who incidentally spoke good English. I did not have to pay for my stay there as I was in possession of a European Health Insrance Card. This card is free and vital for prompt medical care in Europe. 

I am now much better and ready for the next trip

Joe


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Not all bad luck then Joe, at least you got good treatment and have some nice Rioja to aid recovery  .
We have only once needed the EHIC when Mary broke her ankle in Tenerife, she also had terrific treatment.
Get well soon.
Steve.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rioja red wine is great! we've been to the region (Logrono etc) three times and loved it, especially in October when the red peppers are out being harvested.

Sorry to hear of your problems, but glad things are OK.

That EHIC card is an absolute must for anyone travelling abroad.

Peter


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Our best wishes for a full recovery Joe. I have an idea how you must have both felt prior to your latest trip, as we were due to be off to Spain for three months from early January, then onto Ken"s meet at Odissea C/parks. Unfortunately management developed ticker problems in late 2012 and until she sees the "heart mechanic" next week, we thought it best to remain here and suffer the winter FOR NOW. Happy and safe travels.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear you were unwell, Joe, but glad to hear you were treated so well in Portugal.

We have heard from others how good the Portuguese health system is, at least as good if not better than the NHS. 

The Euro knockers should take note, and yes, everyone should carry a EHIC card. Let's hope the eurosceptics don't get their way; then we wouldn't get this great treatment.

Don't give up on Portugal, it's a lovely country. Hope you can both go back and enjoy it again.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for posting Joe as there arent many posts on here relating to how people have faired when becomeing ill or having an accident whilst out of the UK so its good to see its not how some (including me) have preceieved it in the past - a bit lacking. Its seems most of the EU have got it right and its the UK thats falling behind.

Hope your now feeling much better 

Any rioja - yes much better than french..although french wine is sill nice.

Phill


----------

